# "Borax Method"



## DarkspARCS (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi folks. This topic is covered in many applications, but I have yet to see anyone post on a direct mine to borax recovery method as the enclosed pdf reveals is being done in the phillipines...

View attachment borax method.pdf


A bit like field assay smelting on a large scale...

comments?


----------



## 4metals (Mar 10, 2011)

They pan down to recover the concentrates before fluxing and melting. I'm sure it recovers gold from the concentrate but the question is if it recovers all of the gold. I would be saving the slags for further processing until they could be assayed in a fire assay lab, capable of fusions, to determine the effectiveness of the borax on the material I am concentrating.

It may be that small nuggets will melt completely but my question is the black sands that end up in the concentrates.


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 11, 2011)

The article is directed toward certain population, introducing
borax as a replacement for.. mercury.


----------



## herbbartley (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello, I'm going to introduce myself since I'm kinda new. My name is Herb Bartley. I have been gold mining as a hobby for about 20 years. My interest in refining really is more of an interest in recovery. This sounds very similar to the way I have processed black sands. I have seen the videos on youtube of filipinos smelting gold. It's pretty awesome. The only thing I really do that is different from what I saw is that I use lead as a collector and oxidizer. Sort of an oversize fire assay.


----------

